# how to apply stickers accurately?



## siphuyoda (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you guys apply the stickers to your DIYs so that it's straight? Every time I apply my stickers I always get a few that are crooked. It's not too big a deal, but it really bothers me when I'm solving a cube and I see that a sticker is not on straight.

Any advice on applying stickers/tiles?


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 3, 2009)

siphuyoda said:


> How do you guys apply the stickers to your DIYs so that it's straight? Every time I apply my stickers I always get a few that are crooked. It's not too big a deal, but it really bothers me when I'm solving a cube and I see that a sticker is not on straight.
> 
> Any advice on applying stickers/tiles?


I have the same problem


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just be careful. If you want, you can use some clear packing tape and use that to apply them, but then you run into problems with spacing. I'd just take my time and if a few are crooked, it's no big deal unless it hurts your recognition.


----------



## teller (Apr 3, 2009)

The new stickers from Cube4You come with a nice applicator sheet that slaps on all 9 stickers at once which makes them very straight; you still have to be careful, but it's very cool.

With regular stickers, I stick a corner of the sticker onto a plastic razor blade and use it as a tool to guide the sticker onto the cubie before I press down. I still get a few crooked, but it's better than using my bare hands.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 3, 2009)

Just make sure you stick them on straight. Take your time and apply one corner of the sticker. Take a look to see if it will go on straight. If it will then press it down, if it looks crooked then lift it back off and try again. It takes patience but it's worth it when you get them all bang straight.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 3, 2009)

I use a utility knife and put the corner of the sticker on it. I hold the sticker just above the spot where it goes, centre it, and press down. Sometimes I might get a sticker a little crooked, in which case I peel it off and re-apply it.


----------



## Nevrino (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried different teqniques to apply them but im pretty sure the best way is just placing them one at a time, however it depends what stickers it is. Cubesmith stickers are really easy to reapply while cube4you normal stickers are really hard to reapply and totally suck aswell but thats another story


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 3, 2009)

I apply the stickers öne by one, with a tweezer from my sister.


----------



## Benc (Apr 4, 2009)

Same here, I used tweezers to carefully position the stickers.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

I do it one by one; it's not perfect, but I think it's better than using the application tape that comes with most sticker sets. I've used them before, and the spacing is never right, even though you get perfect alignment.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 4, 2009)

If I am restickering a puzzle: I use the old stickers to remove the residue and gunk left behind, then use them to peel and position the sticker like so





If I am stickering a DIY without stickers: I cut the application tape into small strips and do the same as above.


----------

